# Wohin mit meiner Neugier - Webprogrammierung



## Br4ve (7. Sep 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,
nachdem ich nun seit längerer Zeit mit JSPs und Servlets rumhantiere und mir immer wieder von JSPs abgeraten wurde, würde ich gerne mal wissen was man derzeit am besten für Webprogrammierung verwendet? Ich habe mich bereits ein wenig umgeschaut und dabei fiel öfters mal der Begriff Spring und JSF. Ist das im Moment der führende Standard? Es gibt ja eine erschlagende Vielfalt an verschiedenen Frameworks usw. Meine Frage jetzt lautet, womit sollte ich mich euer Meinung nach am ehesten auseinandersetzen auf dem Gebiet Webprogrammierung allgemein? :bahnhof:
Gerne könnt ihr mir auch gleich ein paar nützliche Links beifügen


----------



## Sym (7. Sep 2012)

Standard ist immer schwierig. JSF ist sicherlich sehr häufig in Benutzung. Spring MVC habe ich schon ein paar mal gesehen. Dojo, extJS und jQuery sind als JS Frameworks auch ziemlich beliebt. Es kommt immer darauf an, was man machen möchte.


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (8. Sep 2012)

Moin,

JSF ist der definierte J2EE-Standard. Allerdings ist Spring auch nicht zu verachten. Wenn du einen JSP-Ersatz suchst, ist es definitiv JSF. 
Spring rutscht derzeit ein wenig in den Hintergrund, da JSF oder allgemein J2EE aufholt und die früheren Vorteile von Spring genauso oder sogar besser als Spring implementiert ( AOP and DI ). Daher ist Spring nicht mehr notwendig und wird so langsam eher zur Geschmackssache. 
Was ich noch gerne benutze ist Spring-Security. 

JS in Form von JQuery, Dojo und extJS ist wirklich davon abhängig was man machen will. Für eine "normale" anwendung braucht man das selten, allerdings wenn viel dynamik gefordert ist und viel mit Grafik hantiert wird kommt man daran nicht vorbei.
Ich hab z.B. gerade die Aufgabe bekommen mir gedanken über einen T-Shirt E-Commerce-System Gedanken zu machen. Da ist JQuery meine erste Wahl. 

Im Grunde rate ich immer zu JSF 2, EJB 3, JPA 2, CDI sollte man sich wohl auch mal aunschauen und Spring wer möchte. 

LG


----------



## Br4ve (10. Sep 2012)

Hast du vll noch einen heißen Tipp für mich wo ich dazu gute Tutorials finde?


----------



## Sym (10. Sep 2012)

Ich hatte hier mal ein paar Links gepostet.

Trifft das Deine Frage?


----------



## Br4ve (10. Sep 2012)

Ja das schaut viel versprechend aus, danke.


----------

